# Dream Interpretation: Whale?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Dream Interpretation: Whale?

I am usually good at dream interpretation, but this one has me baffled (or I am not sure?). I was swallowed by a Whale! Sounds ominous. But what does it mean?


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

This is what I was able to find:



> *Whale  *
> To see a whale in your dream, represents your intuition and awareness. You are in tuned to your sense of spirituality. Alternatively, it indicates a relationship or business project that is too enormous to handle. You may be feeling overwhelmed. The dream may also be a pun on "wailing" and a desire to cry out about something.
> 
> *FISH* - To be swallowed by a fish, as was Jonah, and other legendary heroes, represents a period of terrific, and sometimes terrifying, introversion. At such times we see under the waters of the unconscious, and know what it is like to live in the irrational. But if the quest is based on a trust in your own wholeness, your integral part in the whole, then you survive this irrational state, as Jonah did.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Here's what I was able to find from my dream dictionary:

Whale. This big creature is a splendid dream omen signifying protective influences around you, and if you saw the flukes of its tail, freedom from worry will soon be yours. *


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I suppose my mood should be ENGULFED

*engulf* | nLlf, en- | v.t. Also -gulph, (arch.) in- | n- | . M16. [f. EN-1, IN-2 + GULF n.] 1 Swallow up (as) in a gulf or abyss; flow over and swamp. M16. 2 Affect powerfully, overwhelm; preoccupy, engross. L16. 3 refl. & in pass. Of a river: discharge itself into the sea; disappear underground. arch. M17.
1 J. KOSINSKI I was hurled intothe brown filth, which parted under my body to engulf me. D. BAGLEY The waters of Santego Bay arose to engulf the town. fig.: E. WELTY The ancient deck chairengulfed her like a hammock. 2 D. ACHESON A bitter debate engulfed the United States. W. S. CHURCHILL The loneliness and apathy which engulfed her after Albert's death.
engulfment n. the action of engulfing; the process of being engulfed: E19.

---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc.

Jonah said, "Don't you do that, Mr. Whale. 
Cause if you do I'm gonna knock you in your most delicate gear!" 



The Whale say, "That do it!" Brrruudummm! And he swallowed Jonah. 
And here was Jonah slippin' and slidin' 
from one side of this great sea mammal to another. 
Fear and terror inside. 
He couldn't go outthe front end and he was afraid to go out the back end. 
And all of a sudden he fell down on these great bigblubbery rugs 
and a piteous sound came from Jonah. 
He said, "Lord! Lord! Can you dig me in this here fish?" 



And The Lord said, "I got you covered, Jonah." 
And Jonah say (laughing), say, "Lord's sure got a crazy sense of humor! 
Maybe that's thereason I dig the cat so much! Tells me he got me covered. 
He's got me surrounded!" 



And The Great Lord said, "Jonah! Reach in your water-tight pocketbook 
and take from there some of the cigarettes you got from the great tree. 
And courage will return to you!" 
And Jonah did. 
And we see Johan inside this giant whale. 
Smokin' this strange cigarette. 
Watchin' the pistons pound, drivin' that POOM, 
pushin' on the gret valve, 'spandin' an' expandin'. 



And finally the Whale say, "Uuuuhhhh, Jonah?" 
And Jonah say, "Ppfffffffttt. What is it, Fish?" 
And The Whale say, " 'What is it, Fish?'?!?" 
Say, "You got a new captain on this here mass mess now, Mr. Fish." 
He say, "I'm not outside no more. I'm INSIDE now!" 
The Whale say, "Jonah, what in the world is you smokin' in there? 
I thought I was off the flippity islands. 
Here I is two minutes fom the Panama Canal! 

This jazz got to go." 
Jonah say, "What do you care what I'm smokin' in here? 
I'm the captain of this mass mess I done 'splained to you before." 
He say, "Jonah, what are you doin' stompin' all over the engine room like that for, boy? Why don't you sit down someplace and cool yourself? You gettin' the ride for nothin'." 
Jonah say, "I'll stomp all over this here engine room as long as I want, say, what is this wheel?" 
Say, "Look out there, boy, you messin' with my wheel there, Jonah, look out, man! Don't be messin' with that equipment like that here." 
Jonah say, "What is this here lever here?" 
He say, "Look out, Jonah! Jonah, Jonah, boy. 
Boy, look out what you doin', you got my full speed ahead lever. 
Jonah, lok out for therock on theright. Look off on the right, Jonah." 
"Cooool!" he say. 
"It ain't cool at all! We in the shallow water!" 
Jonah say, "That's all I want to know." 
And, phallam!, he hit the whale's big sneezin' meter and, 
fffsheeww!, 
blew him out on the cool groovey sands of serenity. 



Which only goes to prove, as Confushi said, 
"If you get to it, and you can't do it....? 
There you jolly well are, aren't you!" 



http://homepage.mac.com/tomdalekeever/jonah.html


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

"Eaten up Inside," or in this case "Eaten up Outside". Is this Jealousy?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it depends on how do you feel. How do you feel when you got eaten by the whale?


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

WickedQueen is right, how did you feel? It's important to note how to feel in your dreams & also that everything & everyone respresents you.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Theft*



WickedQueen said:


> I think it depends on how do you feel. How do you feel when you got eaten by the whale?


It felt like Identity Theft. Horrid. But I do not reveal all of my identity.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Dream interpretations are subjective, if you cant figure it out nobody can.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers. Alas, it could be a number of reasons, some good, some absolutely horrid!


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

You fear an overwhelming force taking your knowledge. You, Perseus, thinking, giver, and organizer of the world... don't wish your information to be taken and used for another cause by a more powerful source which won't give you anything, but simply eat you.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Cetus*



Ninja said:


> You fear an overwhelming force taking your knowledge. You, Perseus, thinking, giver, and organizer of the world... don't wish your information to be taken and used for another cause by a more powerful source which won't give you anything, but simply eat you.


They take what suits them and disregards the rest. I fear the Big Cats ESTP that have transformed to Whales (appear like ESFJ as a result of stress, but this is a mask) under pressure. 

They may be manipulative, taking advantage of other people’s weaknesses for their own gain.

I actually only give an opener and keep a lot back, but they don't see this at all.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Your dream has shown you naturally your fear, in images, not the words of other men. Now explained, you're free to fix in your awakened state.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Past now. I feel I was being treated as a Marzipan Dragon, Candy for the Big Cats at the Watering Hole. 

But I was outside minding my own business and this whopper came up and swallowed me! * 

Moby*


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Something huge just ate you. (stating the obvious) 
Took you away from your sea of possibilities.
What happened? ^^ 
You should be able to tell... Did something or someone attack you so badly you feel consumed by it?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Crocodile Walk*



skyline said:


> Something huge just ate you. (stating the obvious)
> Took you away from your sea of possibilities.
> What happened? ^^
> You should be able to tell... Did something or someone attack you so badly you feel consumed by it?




Certainly, at my stage, I am being blocked by political factions. The sea of possibilities are reduced severely.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

My therapist used to say that the psyche is not a plate, hence there are no recipe books.

So your whale is not the same as mine. The interpretation of dreams will usually depend upon the circumstances that surround you and your fears and desires. 

The labyrinth used to represent the vowels of a man.. so traveling through the labyrinth was also traveling through the mind. Many travelers got lost, and could never find their way out.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Perseus said:


> It felt like Identity Theft. Horrid. But I do not reveal all of my identity.


As an ESTJ, I'll take this literally.

Okay. So, you got eaten by a whale. You feel horrified.

Obviously, you were afraid of something that is more powerful than you and there's no way you can runaway from it/him/her.

If it's related to:


Relationship - you are truly falling for her. You are afraid because she seems to know everything about you, yet you know little about her. And she definitely knows how to control you.
Career - do you feel that your boss control you too much and not letting you to be yourself or doing the job your own way?
Life - your biggest fear in life finally come to you. Is it lack of money? Loneliness? People lurking around and make horrible gossip about you?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*She had a Whale of a Time on the Trampoline*

*The Whale is an archetypal animal and may have a universal meaning?*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

It's not about the universal meaning, but I think it's more about what a whale means to you?

Do you like that animal or you are terrified with it? What kind of person or situation that you will closely related to a whale?

Personally, I never dreamed about a whale because I'm not interested to that animal.


----------

